# CO2 Connections



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Still slowly working on my pressurized CO2 system.
Question is:

Can I use a plumbers dope or plumbers tape to make sure my connections are
tight. I thought I read somewhere where the CO2 will dissolve tape and dope over a period of time.I've used it several times on plumbing and gas connections over the years and have not had problems.

Tanks in advance *us flag


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think on some parts you can but others its not advised? I didnt need any on mine and I had a washer for the regulator to tank connection.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You shouldn't need tape or dope!
Possibly a new gasket in the regulator/tank seal.
Bubble test for leaks.
If some other part is leaking possibly tape could be used.
I have not heard of anyone using pipe dope.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> You shouldn't need tape or dope!
> Possibly a new gasket in the regulator/tank seal.
> Bubble test for leaks.
> If some other part is leaking possibly tape could be used.
> I have not heard of anyone using pipe dope.


I'm not certain you understand the question. 

They are asking what to use when putting a regulator together from scratch. 

Things to remember. Use tape on high pressure connections or stainless connections. Non-hardening pipe dope can be used low pressure connections that are brass pipe threads. Most people just use tape only.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

garstrom said:


> Still slowly working on my pressurized CO2 system.
> Question is:
> 
> Can I use a plumbers dope or plumbers tape to make sure my connections are
> ...


yes you can use Teflon tape.


----------

